# Cialis question



## Hammond_B3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys, I've been using Cialis for daily use (5MG) for a couple of months for both ED and BPH and it is working fairly well. I do have a question. Have any of you doubled up on the dosage for a special night / weekend. I do achieve an erection, but maybe not the quality I would like. I've used Viagra several times and wow does that stuff work. I could crack walnuts with that thing several times a night. My only issue with Viagra is I don't like the loss of spontaneity and my insurance will only cover 3 pills month. With the Cialis for daily use it is fully covered because of the BPH. If you have doubled up did you have any issues? Did it achieve your desired result? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

when it comes to medicine I would defer to a doctor or pharmacist instead of the masses on the internet


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Cialis has a short half life but there is still some in your body 48 hours after taking 1 pill. You wont get the reaction you get with viagra.
I would definitely consult with a doctor on this because you may have other factors that could react negatively to doubling your dose.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

News to me that Cialis is covered if you have BPH ... I need to make a phone call.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what is BPH and how do I contract it?


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I use a med called lifdol , 24 pills costs 2.5 $ better than cialis and viagra . i don't have headache at all after it 
not sure if it exists in US .


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Zouz said:


> I use a med called lifdol , 24 pills costs 2.5 $ better than cialis and viagra . i don't have headache at all after it
> not sure if it exists in US .



lifdol composition-

Alpha tocoferol acetate 3mg, iron 50mg, magnesium glycerophosphate 30mg, sildenafil citrate 10mg, vitamin B1 5mg, vitamin B12 10mcg

basically that's Viagra mixed with vitamins and supplements


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

BPH
About Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia (BPH) – CIALIS (tadalafil) tablets


----------



## Hammond_B3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Deejo said:


> News to me that Cialis is covered if you have BPH ... I need to make a phone call.


I had to have my doctor call the insurance company and ask for an exception, which they granted. Otherwise they would not cover it. A year from now she will have to call and renew this. Before starting on Cialis I was getting up 6 or 7 times a night to take a leak which meant I got zero sleep. This has been going on for a couple of years. With Cialis I'm down to 1 or 2 trips a night, which I can live with. The added bonus is that it has also helped with ED.


----------



## Hammond_B3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> what is BPH and how do I contract it?


I'm sure you don't want to get up every 45 minutes at night to take a piss! BPH is not fun, although it's my understand nearly all men will develop some degree of enlarged prostate as we age.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ok, how do I fake it?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

AR, you will probably have to fake it enough for a DRE. 
MN


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Caffeine and chocolate can both be a big irritant to the prostate and cause that need to pee all the time. Before going on Rx meds, cut out 100% of the caffeine and chocolate.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Thor said:


> Caffeine and chocolate can both be a big irritant to the prostate and cause that need to pee all the time. Before going on Rx meds, cut out 100% of the caffeine and chocolate.


The Universe would collapse on itself as well as the national economies of Equador, Brazil, Chile, Argentina and Switzerland.

I cant take that chance..

I have to.
For the world.

:rofl:


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

@Almostrecovered visit the Cialis website, they have a free 30 day trial of the stuff. You would just need a prescription from a doctor for it to try it for free. If for anything, "research" purposes.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> lifdol composition-
> 
> Alpha tocoferol acetate 3mg, iron 50mg, magnesium glycerophosphate 30mg, sildenafil citrate 10mg, vitamin B1 5mg, vitamin B12 10mcg
> 
> basically that's Viagra mixed with vitamins and supplements


do you a generic similar prod in the US ,

it is a great products for 100 cents per pill !


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit? (Jan 6, 2013)

OP, Have never doubled-up but I would contact either your doctor, poison control, or the drug manufacturer and ask what could happen if someone accidentally took 2 pills vs. 1. 

You're spot on and I also found that with Viagra a cat couldn't scratch it whereas Cialis for daily made me more "sensitive" and lasted not as long (Hey, It's not premature, when I'm done, I'm done  ). Long story short, we couldn't conceive and needed Invitro. Before doctors would let it get to Invitro, one step on the way was lots-o-lovin' based on a ovulation calendar which meant (lucky me) 2-3 days of wham, bam, thank ya ma'am. The prospect excited me, and being a guy and all, I took the opportunity and said "I'm not a piece of meat" and asked for Viagra for 'reproductive purposes' and surprisingly they went for it. I was also told that nobody had thought of that yet, but they were happy to oblige.

My insurance wouldn't cover it due to my age and good health, but it didn't stop me! One thing the doctors and pharmacist (both dudes) advised me to do was to get the highest Viagra dose and cut the pills in half. Advice followed and now 3 pills (for 3 days of intercourse) became 6 pills. Again, because I'm a guy, I looked-up Cialis and found they offered a 30-day trial. Brought that paperwork to the doctor and said I wanted to try this as well for reproductive purposes. The 30-day trial is good for a calendar year so one could repeat every year if they liked it for no cost.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Zouz said:


> do you a generic similar prod in the US ,
> 
> it is a great products for 100 cents per pill !


well like I said, it's Viagra with vitamins added, so basically- Viagra
(I don't see what some vitamin E and such does to stop the headache)
which had its patent extended so there is no generic in the US


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

3 Viagra pills a month? I sense a business opportunity for all guys married to LD wives... :rofl:

One thing to find out from your pharmacist is whether the daily dose Cialis is slow / timed release vs regular release for standard Cialis (for the active ingredient).


----------



## pushing50 (Aug 5, 2010)

john117 said:


> 3 Viagra pills a month? I sense a business opportunity for all guys married to LD wives... :rofl:
> 
> One thing to find out from your pharmacist is whether the daily dose Cialis is slow / timed release vs regular release for standard Cialis (for the active ingredient).


Best I recall (from my boxes), it's regular - just a small dose intended for daily use. I am not a pharmacist, just a loyal "Vitamin C" customer.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Hammond_B3 said:


> Have any of you doubled up on the dosage for a special night / weekend. Did it achieve your desired result?


At my age, my refractory period is measured in months rather than hours. On a few "special weekends" I have doubled up on my dose, without any side effects other than an erection I could pound railroad spikes with. Of course I was also short a pill at the end of the prescription period. 

Edna didn't seem to complain about the side effects 

AFAIK there is no difference between the 5mg and higher-dosed tablets other than the fact they are 5mg and not 10mg, 20mg, etc.


----------



## Hammond_B3 (Oct 31, 2014)

After much reading and deducing that taking a second 5mg pill was equal to taking a single 10mg pill (using my Kentucky math) I gave it a try this weekend. No side effects other than a tremendous erection that came back at will through out the night. I'm sure my doctor would have told me no and will probably yell at me if I fess up, but for me it was well worth it. Bummer that I will be short a pill at the end of the month. Actually, I'll be short 2 pills since my beautiful bride and I have a hotel stay planned after my work Christmas party next week!


----------



## AlphaTrophyHusband (Nov 25, 2014)

Hammond_B3 said:


> Guys, I've been using Cialis for daily use (5MG) for a couple of months for both ED and BPH and it is working fairly well. I do have a question. Have any of you doubled up on the dosage for a special night / weekend. I do achieve an erection, but maybe not the quality I would like. I've used Viagra several times and wow does that stuff work. I could crack walnuts with that thing several times a night. My only issue with Viagra is I don't like the loss of spontaneity and my insurance will only cover 3 pills month. With the Cialis for daily use it is fully covered because of the BPH. If you have doubled up did you have any issues? Did it achieve your desired result? Thanks in advance for your response.


Cialis is great, I use 10 mg every day or every other day. It is usually enough. Occasionally I will get 5 mg 30 minutes before a session might begin for the extra confidence.

In my opinion Cialis stimulates a more natural erection. It is a powerful erection though.

I think Cialis will be better for bridging someone off of needing ED meds in the first place.

My solution to bridging off:

1. Wife lets you have it when you want it as long as it's not excessive, so no rejection and bad attitude.
2. Only use the amount of ED meds you need to build your confidence.
3. Have a lot of sex, have your body and mind used to the fact when you engage a female that your penis will erect.
4. Do some new sex acts which build your confidence and sexual self view.


----------

